
Cable cuts, conspiracies, and lolsubs... - drm237
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2008/02/cable_cuts_cons.html
======
bfioca
The ratio of noise to signal on community news sites alarms me more than the
possibility of this kind of conspiracy. I'm getting more worried that it'll
start to happen here.

------
dmm
These lines don't have to be cut to be tapped. And if they did wouldn't the
tappers reconnect them? It doesn't make sense that three are broken
simultaneously. Are there three Jimmy Carter subs?

Plus, I'm pretty use that they can tell where these things are cut. Wouldn't a
tap be found when they go to repair it?

~~~
drm237
The idea was that while they sub is tapping the line, another ship actually
breaks the line a distance away. That way, there isn't any reason to wonder
why the line failed for period of time and when they go to fix it, they will
be a ways away from where the actual tap is.

It's probably not true, but an interesting theory anyway.

~~~
a-priori
They would be testing for the distance to the break from at least one end,
probably both. Two separate breaks would be quickly discovered.

~~~
paulgb
Presumably, they would be done with installing the bug before they started to
repair the cable, so this wouldn't be an issue.

